# digital art question



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

What programs do you kids use for all the awesome digital paintings I see here on our forum?

I am thinking about getting a new laptop and will want to try this! Also are there any online free programs I can practice with? TIA!


----------



## KoriC (Mar 19, 2013)

While I can't speak for anyone else, I hear that GIMP is a free art program you can use. I use Paint Tool SAI myself, it runs around 60 dollars...at least when I bought it~


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm a GIMP user, although I use it to color horse linearts for a SIM game I play. You have to play with it a bit to get it figured out, but once you do, you can create some pretty cool stuff.

Here's a link to an image I created using GIMP. I took it from a flat lineart to what you see. 
http://kyanna-chan.deviantart.com/art/Irish-Whiskey-389841923


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I also use GIMP


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I use a tablet, and it came with Adobe Photoshop Elements 7.0 so I use that sometimes, but I find gimp easier to navigate.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Scratch that, I'm comparing my first drawings of Gimp vs Photoshop, and my photoshop drawing was way better. Looking back on it, once you got the hang of photoshop (usually happens quickly) its much easier and comfortable.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Mar I love your avatar fish!

I have GIMP! I thought it was just for photo editing! I've had it for a few years now! Now when will I have time to check it out some more? :-?

Thanks!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks xD
He's much more different now (as you probably know), can't decide if I like it or
if I miss the old him.

If you have some time, I'd definitely recommend you check out GIMP by yourself. Find out all the crooks and nannys yourself. I found that to be much better than watching tutorials and learning there.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I use GIMP on my old hp tablet computer. It actually works pretty well.


----------

